# Wsc q. 105



## sevenzedek (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been enjoying reading through the Westminster Standards and today I was reading through the Shorter Catechism when I came across an interesting statement in Q. 105.

Q. 105. What do we pray for in the fifth petition?
A. In the fifth petition, which is, And forgive us our debts, as we forgive our debtors, we pray that God, for Christ's sake, would freely pardon all our sins; *which we are the rather encouraged to ask, because by his grace we are enabled from the heart to forgive others.*

I have often been *encouraged to ask* for forgiveness based on the notion that if God enables me to forgive others, then I should be so much more confident that he will forgive me, because the one who enables me to forgive others is the same one promising me that he is willing to forgive me through Christ. In other words, if I am enabled to forgive others by his willingness to work in me to do so, surely his willingness that exists in me for others is a willingness to forgive me also. Therefore, I am *rather encouraged to ask, because by his grace we are enabled from the heart to forgive others.* The logic and comfort for the believer is fool proof! Amen.

Does anyone agree that the Shorter Catechism is really expressing what I have attempted to delineate?


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 25, 2013)

bumparoni


----------



## Zach (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, it is. In fact, our Pastor preached a similar Sermon this Lord's Day evening. He put it, if I remember correctly, as being forgiven by the Lord is the "internship" that prepares us for the "job" of forgiving others which furthers seeking out of the Lord's forgiveness and our desire to forgive others.


----------

